

Google+ sends users to Yahoo/Hotmail to import Facebook friends - techscruggs
https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=142818792459658

======
techscruggs
So, this looks a bit bogus. It doesn't look like it is actually google, but
glad to know the workaround.

